# TBC - Tribeca Learning



## michael_selway (8 December 2005)

Business Description 
Tribeca Learning Limited (TBC) focuses on the provision of financial services education, professional development and compliance solutions to Australian financial institutions 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...of-takeover-bid/2005/12/08/1133829697126.html

what do u guys think?


----------



## silent knight (8 December 2005)

Lovely profit.... sold all today. Next few months are for the really experienced only with the takeover being a friendly one.


----------

